# a new house to build a new garage



## 02mh (Sep 3, 2009)

ok this time last year we decieded to buy a new house because of this site (i wanted a garage)

so after about a month we found the right one and we didnt have to travel to far aswell.we moved from number 112 to number 105 on the same road

anyway ill put up the picture and let them do the talking (warning theres alot of them )

please excuse if there not in order


































































































































thats all the pictures i have ill take more tomorrow of the finished item:thumb:


----------



## Black TDI Turbo (Feb 24, 2009)

WOW that is monsterous ... looks awesome


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Has the garage been completed?

Nice garage though, how long'd it take to put up?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Cracking project liking the brick front , whats with the roof design looks very strong is that for lift never seen suck a strong roof structure on garage. looking good though


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow plent of steel in the roof

Looks a great job well done


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Looks great, and when the wife and kids fill it with junk your car will still be sat outside.


----------



## 02mh (Sep 3, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> Looks great, and when the wife and kids fill it with junk your car will still be sat outside.


yep i even had to put in a second floor on one side of the garage just for bikes and the likes


----------



## 02mh (Sep 3, 2009)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Has the garage been completed?
> 
> Nice garage though, how long'd it take to put up?


yea all done now except for a couple of small things like connection of the water to the mains line and plumbing in the toilet and sink

the main structure took about 3 to 4 weeks and after that "its a work in progress":thumb:


----------



## kevin whittaker (May 16, 2011)

Wow, nice work... Very jealous.:thumb:


----------



## 02mh (Sep 3, 2009)

Derekh929 said:


> Cracking project liking the brick front , whats with the roof design looks very strong is that for lift never seen suck a strong roof structure on garage. looking good though


thats excatly what its for i have a set of flush mounted full hight sissor lifts going in another job for the winter, i was restricted with hight but i didnt want the flat roof look ontop of walls so this was the next best thing 4.2 meters to the underside of the roof


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking great


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Thats a hell of garage! impressive build!


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

That's a proper man cave, me likey!


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice, Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

looks awesome! any updates?


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Thats Awesome !!!


----------



## Ross08 (Apr 8, 2008)

Very good. Keep us updated!


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Very nice mate plenty of room in there!:thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

looking good! keep the pics coming


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

looking good


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

updates!!!!!


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

thats a lot of steel in that roof

any updates on completion?


----------



## snoopin (Jul 26, 2009)

Bet you were popular with the neighbours....


----------



## eddie bullit (Nov 23, 2007)

How come they haven't fitted any drip beads over the window and door? Look slike a cracking sized garage though :thumb:
Edd


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks great....plenty of room......


----------



## jay69 (May 12, 2012)

that looks mint . i want one:thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

Looks like a fortress, great! I love it


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

OP has vanished :tumbleweed:


----------

